# Where do you buy foam padding for furniture?



## Paul01 (Mar 17, 2008)

I've been looking for some foam padding, and I can't seem to find any online, and at the fabric store its almost $100 a yard. Is that just what it costs? It doesn't seem like it has to be that much or target wouldn't sell foam cushions for a few bucks. Does anyone know a good way to obtain this stuff? I live in West Allis, Wi, and I'm looking for stuff in the 5" to 8" thick range, and fairly dense. It seems like I should have a supplier near by as this is such an industrial area, i just don't know where to look. Thanks.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 21, 2010)

My wife and her friend have made cushions for a couple couches. They have shopped at foamonline.com They have a huge selection of custom shapes and sizes. Unfortunately foam (especially higher density foam) is pretty expensive.


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

Have you called any local upholstery shops? 
I bought some 4" thick foam from a local upholstery shop last year. I bought enough to redo three seat cushions for a sofa and they charged me $135. They had pieces available in their store and I did not have to come back.This included cutting it to size for me while i waited for only about 30 minutes.


----------



## Paul01 (Mar 17, 2008)

I didn't think to search for upholstery shops, there are apparently several near me. And while $135 is expensive, its still a lot better than the fabric stores, 3 cushions worth from them would be around $300. I just need to make a top for an ottoman, so one of these places should be affordable, I just wasn't willing to pay $50 for a 18" square of foam. Thanks for giving me the right search term  Edit, I just looked at the foamonline page, that looks like by far my best option, only 17.14 for the 16x16x5" pieces I need compared to around $50 at the store. Good find man.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It's possible to find some usable pieces curbside if you're lucky. 

Places like Joanne Fabric, Michaels, and AC/Moore usually have it, and they tend to offer 40% coupons in the weekly paper. 

If you have an Ollie's Bargain Outlet near you, they currently have some deals on foam too.


----------



## Paul01 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thats a good point too, they have 40 or even 50% coupons all the time, and I only need about half a yard. So that would make it about $21, since theres no shipping that way its a good option too.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Keep in mind that all foam is not created equal. You will not find quality foam in stores like Michaels and not even in local fabric shops. High Density foam is very xpensive and worth every penny depending on your needs. Puttting you feet on an ottoman does not require good foam. Sitting for long periods of time like on a sofa watching TV does as does good matress foam.


----------



## Rocks (Feb 1, 2010)

If you are still having a hard time finding what you need, try here

http://www.usafoam.com/seat&cushion/seat&cushion.html


I've bought stuff from them in the past. They are good people. Luckly they are local for me, but I see they ship.

Good Luck


----------



## Paul01 (Mar 17, 2008)

> Keep in mind that all foam is not created equal.


Thats true, they did have a wider selection at foamonline. The fabric store did have some high density foam, but only one type without any specific information, so for something high grade the website would be better.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Paul01 said:


> I've been looking for some foam padding, and I can't seem to find any online, and at the fabric store its almost $100 a yard. Is that just what it costs?


 
I just bought 1-2/3 sq. yd. at a Joann Fabric store in Peoria. The sticker price for medium density 5" was 67.00 per yard, but they had a mailer coupon going that saved me 50%.

regards,
smitty


----------

